# Female only Convict tank for classroom?



## dg.mcneill (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm an elementary teacher (grade 4) setting up a classroom tank. It's a 40g (long), lots of rockwork with silica sand base. I'm thinking about going with convicts as they're fun to watch and almost free at my LFS (I had some as a kid but it's been many years). I don't want to end up with any breeders, so I was thinking of stocking the tank with a handful of females only (they seem pretty easy to identify). I know there are other more interesting species, but I don't have the time or money to track down anything much less common. How about 7-8 small/med females once the tank is cycled?

Thanks much,
Doug
Granite Falls, WA


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

6-8 females sounds good, Convicts by themselves aren't overly aggressive unless they pair up (which they most likely won't). The numbers will also spread the natural aggression around. 6 is a good number, but 8 would be fine if you can maintain the water quality and stuff.

Just make sure you do get all females.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure why you wouldn't want a breeding pair, I would think the kids would love to see the parents raise the fry and to come in and watch them grow everyday (I know I would), and if you're worried about what your going to do with the fry you can just put them up on Craigslist as feeders and someone will come get them.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

40 gallons... you have to think, next year and the year after ect. what your going to do with the tank.If the cons breed, often many will survive. For a whole range of reasons you are much better of with a bunch of female cons. Just bear in mind that very young cons, regardless of sex, often bear yellow belly spots.....so if you get some males, by mistake, retuern them , cull them, ect.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Get a pair of convicts. They will breed fast and you won't have to spend more money in fish.
If the tank gets overpopulated, just bring some to your LFS for free, they'll take it.
Anyway it'll take long time to overpopulate the tank from 1 pair of convicts, probably when school is already out.
And is much more fun to watch them breed then just 6 females convicts that soon enough your students will lose interest.
Good luck!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 5 lfs in surrounding cities and not one would take convicts in at all. id stick with females. The kids are in fourth grade, im sure they will be happy with anything as long as it swims.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't agree with bluejack23.
The most amazing experience with fishes is when they breed. They behaviour changes, their colours , everything is different. It's a very interesting experience and i'm sure your students will love it.
About convicts fry, i have 7 LFS in my area and 4 accepts convict fry for free (to use as feeders) and 2 give you credit at the store for the fish ($1,50 per convict), only 1 do not accept at all as they are too small and sell only betas, guppies, etc.
People using convict fry as feeders is very popular and i'm sure you'll be able to relocate them quite easy.


----------

